# Christmas Bazaars



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

As the Christmas holiday approaches, seasonal bazaars are popping up around Cairo. The bazaars present the opportunity to enjoy the spirit of Christmas with your family and friends while browsing the gifts, ornaments and cookies.

Designopolis Christmas festival

The Designopolis Christmas extravaganza kicks off Friday 9 December and will include live music, acrobatic shows, stilt walkers, jugglers, robots and clowns, among other performances. Children will be entertained with toy making, face painting, clay making and cooking sessions. The festival begins at 10 am. For more information call 16355.

Laylaty Christmas Bazaar

Don’t miss the annual Christmas bazaar at Intercontinental City Stars on 16 December. Whatever you are looking for, you will surely find all your Christmas shopping needs there. The bazaar opens its doors from 10 am until 11 pm in the Montaz ballroom.

Swiss Club

Besides offering books, clothes, gifts and accessories for Christmas shoppers, the event has an interesting program including a choir performance at 1 pm and Santa Claus will give out presents to attendees at 3 pm. Swiss Club is located on 90 Gihad Street near Kit Kat Square.

Le Pacha

Stop by Le Pacha in Zamalek on 8–9 December from 10 am–10 pm if you're looking for goodies from international brands. With Davidoff, Clarins, Delsey, Pupa, Revlon, Cybele, DIM and HERMES, you will enjoy a day of shopping with a touch of elegance and sophistication. Perfumes, cosmetics, handbags, accessories, lingerie and evening wear will all be on offer.

Eins-Egypt Christmas & New Year Shopping Bazaar

In order to avoid the disappointment of “out of stock” items, mark your calender for an unforgettable shopping experience at Maadi Overstock Bazaar from 8–31 December in New Maadi. The Maadi Overstock gallery is open 10 am–11 pm. Among the Christmas wares are handmade crafts, home accessories, costumes and candles as well as other items. For more information call 012-232-55195.

Jingle Bells Christmas Bazaar

The Imperial boat in Zamalek is hosting its sixth Jingle Bells bazaar with offers from unique exhibitors and distinctive winter collections. The bazaar will runs from 10 am–9 pm on 17 December. Accessories, clothing, bags and food will all be on sale.


----------

